# Gsg .22lr 1911?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

My boss has one of these guns and loves it. I was wondering something, and its probably not possible. I know some manufacturers make .22 conversions for regular caliber 1911s. Is it possible to convert the .22 to 45 or 9mm? Just a thought...


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm no gunsmith but I don't think you could fit a fat .45 magazine into a .22 framed 1911. Plus my old chiappa .22 1911 was zinc alloy, the power of a .45 would I expect blow it apart. on a good note I hear only good things about the gsg 1911 .22 My Chiappa wore out quick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From photos on the GSG website, I note that, on the inside, the "1911" is nothing like a real Government Model.
Therefore my strong belief is that, no, you cannot convert it to .45 ACP.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys I kinda figured that. But the GSG is a great shooting/feeling .22 for someone wanting a 1911 to plink with. Around here we can buy these all day long for about $350-375, so it's a decent deal on a .22.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

It's getting to the point that its cheaper to shoot a .45! You see what some of these people are getting for a brick of .22? Worst part people are paying!


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yeah I know. .22 ammo around here is as scarce as Bigfoot. You can find it from time to time, but don't ever count on it. Our Gander Mountain gets shipments in every Wednesday but they never know what's going to be on the trucks, so you basically have to act like its Black Friday every Wednesday morning and get in line early just in case you get lucky.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

True! I'm down to 750 rounds of .22! I only shoot my .22 (m&p) lightly now. I mentioned in another post before the madness I bought out a gun shop that was closing it's doors of all there reloading supply. So for me it is cheaper to shoot my larger caliper guns. The other problem is the bottom feeders! I was at a local gun show last week and a guy with a nap sack on was asking people if they needed .22 bricks. I asked him how much, his price was $100.00! he had 8 bricks. I asked him where did he get his bricks from. old stuff he had around? He flat out said my buddy works at Wal-mart and hooked me up and we split the profits! I just walked away at that point! Hope karma catches up with them! Around here there's a Dicks sporting goods that gets .22 in every Friday morning. Problem is they open at 9AM and people start lining up at 7:30! I was told if there are 50 people in front of you, your not gonna get any .22! crazy as can be! Hope things get back to normal before I run out! Good luck on your end!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

No, no, a million times no. Not the same gun at all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just did an inventory of all my ammo last Friday, and was surprised to find out that I'm down to approx. 18K rds. of .22LR. 

I sure hope that all this ammo frenzy blows over soon................:mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I just did an inventory of all my ammo last Friday, and was surprised to find out that I'm down to approx. 18K rds. of .22LR.
> 
> I sure hope that all this ammo frenzy blows over soon................:mrgreen:


That's about where I am with .38 Special - nothing like being prepared!!


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Trooper, wanna sell some of that .22 ammo?? I only have about 1000 rounds now...


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I'm about a year into reloading and have a nice stash of primers,powder,cases and bullets just overlooked .22 I'm off all next week gonna do a wally world search every day


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I was lucky enough to walk into my local gun store yesterday and they had a whole counter top full of .22lr ammo. Only problem was they were charging double than normal for 100 rounds. I did buy 500 rounds but they were $75. Could have gotten all of them but I had to save my money for other things.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

new guy said:


> I was lucky enough to walk into my local gun store yesterday and they had a whole counter top full of .22lr ammo. Only problem was they were charging double than normal for 100 rounds. I did buy 500 rounds but they were $75. Could have gotten all of them but I had to save my money for other things.


And I'm sure the guy behind you appreciated that, too.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh I'm sure. My boss bought a 1000 rounds and I bought 500 and they probably had 10,000 more rounds on the counter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Trooper, wanna sell some of that .22 ammo?? I only have about 1000 rounds now...


Hang on to what you have. I truly believe that within another month or two, we'll see ammo back on the shelves again.

And no, it won't be as cheap as it was, but that too, will come down with time.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

When Gander Mountain has CCI Mini Mags they are $7.99 a sleeve for 100 rounds. I paid $15 a sleeve Thursday. While its not a huge increase in price it is an increase. I do have 1525 rounds in my stash now, so hopefully I will be ok for a lil while.


----------

